
Taiwan is making democracy work again. It's time we paid attention - monsieurpng
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/taiwan-democracy-social-media
======
topmonk
I like that, first you vote on the question, then the answer to the question.

------
tyzerdak
It will only work if people are adequate. Nowadays most people are braindead.

And I don't even say about propaganda. Media can make people think black is
white and white is black on any question.

I would restrict people who has access to votes, so only people that pass
tests on history of his country and some minimum iq can vote.

~~~
lazylizard
What if i restricted voting to people who scored perfect in those history
tests and are above 140 iq?

